# power problems on iBook G3( 2 USB )



## lowt3 (Mar 14, 2005)

I bought this used iBook and the pwoer jack is a bit funky you have to find the sweet spot for it to charge. you have to turn it until the charger symbol comes on. The guy I bought it from said that the battery was going dead and that it only holds about an hours worth of charge. The other day the battery went dead and none of the lights on the battery come on. I ordered a new battery but something tells me that the machine should still boot if it is plugged in? Befor ethe battery went dead it the machine woulf start and after about ten minutes the X would appear on the the battery in the upper right hand corner of the screen and then the whole thing would just shut down. Any suggestions would help 
Thanks!.


----------



## Raijin Z (Mar 9, 2005)

The power jack definitely needs resoldering. I've resoldered a couple different laptop power jacks this month alone... One would think they'd start designing them better. It's not difficult if you know how to solder properly, but it's still a royal pain (which is why it costs so much to fix).


----------



## lowt3 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks! I found this site that shows you step by step how to take the thing apart. There is still the battery issue though? I hope the new one will fix the problem.
Thanks again.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Another user just posted this site. You might see if there's something that could pertain to your problem. You may need to have hardware repaired.

You are correct in that the laptop should run when plugged into an A/C source. Not sure what that means, but it might not be just the battery.

http://www.whoopis.com/computer_repair/


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

You also might go to the Apple support site and do a search on the words:

ibook G3 battery

http://www.apple.com/support/


----------



## lowt3 (Mar 14, 2005)

I think I may have a fried logic board? I thoght I read somewhere that apple is doing a recall on some of there older iBook logic boards? I got a new battery and the machine will start and run it just won' charge. Iopened it up and looked at the dc input and none of the soldering looks bad? It won't read that I have it plugged in. I wonder if I did a claen install of OSX if that would fix it. Everything else points to the logic board. Can anyone help?
Thanks!


----------



## lowt3 (Mar 14, 2005)

my iBook won't charge. The light comes on when you plug it in but the control strip doesn't show that it's charging. I am about to blow the damn thing up!! ( But it's a mac and I love it too much )
Please help,


----------



## mgillen (Mar 19, 2005)

it might boot if you remove the battery before you plug it in. my battery was causing the screen to flicker and then freeze up before going black. took it out and it works fine on AC.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Good suggestion.

Houston


----------

